# IGF LR3 timing/days question... help



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've ordered a single vial of 1mg of igf lr3. I won't be stacking this with anabolics. In terms of administration, I'm going with sub q but the biggest issue here is timing. I've read PSCarb says to use it on only training days , ie 3-4x/week. Other sources say you can do 1 month on 1 off with everyday being hit.

1: From all i've read, i could run it at 20mcg/day for 50 days or 40mcg/day for 25 days, or 40mcg/training days only for longer. Which is most effective without causing desensitization?

2: Also, I've seen many people post saying its best to take it in the morning, preworkout, or postworkout. Since I'm not injecting IM, does it make a difference given the half life whether it is AM or preworkout?

3: And if it is preworkout, how long before? Not sure I'll be able to take a syringe and store in the fridge at work so not sure whether i can just take it am on weekdays even if it is a gym day.

Thanks for the helps guys


----------



## meg72 (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you get it from DRS Labs?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

nope


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

bump for some help from the ol' pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> 1: From all i've read, i could run it at 20mcg/day for 50 days or 40mcg/day for 25 days, or 40mcg/training days only for longer. Which is most effective without causing desensitization?


Using it everyday will cause desensitization no matter the dose there are estimates of approx 50 days for this to happen but i have known it to happen as soon as 30 days, truth is no one knows exactly when it will occur only that it most definitely will occur if used ED.

After many years using this peptide by far the best and most productive way i have used it was doing it 2-3 times a week for 16 weeks with no desensitization, this is because i am off it more than i am on it so no saturation will happen.



m118 said:


> 2: Also, I've seen many people post saying its best to take it in the morning, preworkout, or postworkout. Since I'm not injecting IM, does it make a difference given the half life whether it is AM or preworkout?


what is best?? believe me when i say your whole daily routine will not be scrutinised that taking this at one time over another will make a huge difference.......i find i get a better pump taking it Pre-WO but the results (which are not huge at anytime) where no better than when i have taken it in the morning after a training session or PWO.



m118 said:


> 3: And if it is preworkout, how long before? Not sure I'll be able to take a syringe and store in the fridge at work so not sure whether i can just take it am on weekdays even if it is a gym day.
> 
> Thanks for the helps guys


there is no magic number to be honest mate, i take it before i go to the gym so i reckon 20min before i begin training.

don't get so tied up in the exacts when dealing with peptides such as IGF-1 because as i said above your whole training/dietary process is not that exact for it to make a difference if you use it 30min or 40min before a workout.......this is not meant as a jibe at yourself mate it is just to many make things far to complicated with such drugs yet they will have a meal with process carbs or not a complete protein source??


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the input pscarb

i like the sound of the 3-4x/week plan. on the days i cant take it pre workout, i'll take it post.

rest of the advice has been taken on board, gracias


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> thanks for the input pscarb
> 
> i like the sound of the 3-4x/week plan. on the days i cant take it pre workout, i'll take it post.
> 
> rest of the advice has been taken on board, gracias


3 days would be max amount mate then you are off more than you are on through the 7 day week......


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> 3 days would be max amount mate then you are off more than you are on through the 7 day week......


gotcha, 3 days it is/week

this does allow me to bump up the dose.

last question, since its tri-weekly and not daily, what dose would you advocate? seen recommendations range from 20-80 etc..

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> gotcha, 3 days it is/week
> 
> this does allow me to bump up the dose.
> 
> ...


i use 80mcg the dose you use depends on the amount of muscle you have, i do think many take to much though


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

first time i used this i done 100mcg preworkout mon, wed, fri and didnt really see the effects

then the second time i got it from a different lab and could handle over 60mcg, was giving me bad guts

i done 60mcg, mon tue, thurs and fri! shot an hour pre workout and seen some very nice gains,

planning to use it again in 4 weeks, but struggling to source acetic acid


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i followed the morning after approach.

i train push / pull / leg

so i done 3 x 80mcg a week for 4weeks. injected IM bi-latterally into muscle worked night before


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the input guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

herc said:


> i followed the morning after approach.
> 
> i train push / pull / leg
> 
> so i done 3 x 80mcg a week for 4weeks. injected IM bi-latterally into muscle worked night before


From reading this:

http://needtobuildmuscle.net/bodybuilding-blog/2010/12/09/the-real-world-value-of-igf-1-lr3/

Im beginning to think the day after approach is best. It gives info on differentiation and if the igf-1 lr3 is present after a workout, it will not allow this to happen?

Confused now which appraoch to follow. My igf-1 lr3 is on the way but im not using it untill fully comfortable with timing.


----------

